# Controllers



## McMurphy (Apr 22, 2005)

I was helping my gaming novice of a roommate (okay, it was like the blind leading the blind) figure out the controls on Nintendo's Gamecube controllers, and I learned to resent those oh-too-small x and y buttons next to the oversized "A" button. 

What controller set-up gave you the most difficulty when learning?

For a console, I would have to say that I never completely got the hang of the Dreamcast's set-up. It always felt a little too wide.


----------



## Maxwell Jennison (Apr 22, 2005)

For me, the hardest adjustment was going back to the old NES controller after years of playstation gaming. It was so small and awkward. And lacked buttons.

Of course, if our old Ataris still worked, it probably would have taken first place.

As for new controllers, I'd have to say the X-Box controller (not the X-Box S cotroller, but the larger one).


----------



## Neon (Apr 22, 2005)

I rarely play console games anymore (mostly stick to PC) so the Xbox and GameCube are tricky for me to get used to.  I  think the Playstation is perfect however, and absolutely love its layout.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 22, 2005)

Maxwell Jennison said:
			
		

> Of course, if our old Ataris still worked, it probably would have taken first place.


 
you've just reminded me of my old Atari joystick which was a square plastic box with 4 suckers on the bottom, a red button on the top left and a control stick like a car gearstick sticking up out of the middle

I use to always try to move the joystick and the suckers would give way and I'd be pushing the plastic box around rather than moving the stick - that control stick was probably the cause of my first ever swear-word... 

also track and field use to really hurt my fingers - this was before the wonders of the auto-fire feature


----------

